# Placibng an order with Cannaseur



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jul 9, 2009)

I have been all over the internet trying to find a good orange indica hybrid.  I set my sights on TGA Jillybean, but they are hard to find.  I finally decided to go to the source and placed an order with Cannaseur.

Anyone had experience with them?  What can I expect?

thanks


----------



## umbra (Jul 9, 2009)

Doc Bob will take care of you. Expect some freebees


----------



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jul 10, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> Doc Bob will take care of you. Expect some freebees


 
Freebies are good!   

They say SOG seeds are the freebies.  Don't know a thing about them.


----------



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jul 24, 2009)

Just an update.  Two weeks, no word, but then I expect that it takes a while for the mail to crawl across the pond.  Getting a little fidgity, want to get going.


----------



## Wafarin' Stranger (Jul 25, 2009)

Imagine my surprise when I went to the mailbox yesterday!  Everything went great.  Two weeks is very good in my opinion.  

And a little gift as well!  :yay:


----------



## Wafarin' Stranger (Aug 1, 2009)

Just an update.

Germ'd 5 seeds in RW cubes.  4 of the 5 popped and sprouted within a week.  The 5th popped after 6 days and am waiting to see if it sprouts.  Think a change in the weather may have slowed down the last one, as it has turned cool the past few days.

I believe, since this is my first attempt at seeds, 4 outta 5 is good.  I expected to kill a couple of them by my own ignorance, but it appears I have done something correct.

Anyway, wanted to give an update on my experience with Cannaseur.


----------



## Wafarin' Stranger (Sep 21, 2009)

Well, here is the outocme.

Of the five seeds, all sprouted.  One seed took two weeks to sprout but once it came up, it grew strong and fast.

Three others all grew like little copies of each other.  Short, heavy bushes with large fat leaves.  Definately indica phenos.

The fifth seed had a little trouble shedding the seed shell when it sprouted and grew into some kind of little mutant plant.  Very short and dense, with minature leaves and stalk.  Growth was so thick you can't see through the little mutant leaves to see the branches.

Unfortunately, all five turned out to be male.  Don't think I stressed them at all as they all grew very strong except for the little mutant.

Temps were cool and humidity was acceptable.  Put them on 12/12 after a month of vegging.  Feed them with veg grow nutes in a soiless mix, taking care to get ph correct on all waterings.

Probably just my bad luck to get all males.


----------

